# CL Find 1.1 - Incra Jig Ultra w/template Library



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Ralph found this on Craigslist and since it was near me, thought of me (see picture).

It's an old style Incra Ultra Fence/Jig with the cross-fence and 71 templates. Used for dovetail, fingerjoints, etc. He paid over $300 new... got for $75.

That you Ralph!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Another good deal. Is it your birthday?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Another good deal. Is it your birthday?


LOL! No, but it feels like Christmas.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good score......


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> Ralph found this on Craigslist and since it was near me, thought of me (see picture).
> 
> It's an old style Incra Ultra Fence/Jig with the cross-fence and 71 templates. Used for dovetail, fingerjoints, etc. He paid over $300 new... got for $75.
> 
> That you Ralph!


That doesn't look like an 'old style' fence to me. It looks identical to the brand new one I bought recently from Incra and is in current production. Either way, it's WELL worth buying, especially at that price. Once you have one, you'll wonder how you managed without it.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet!!

The craiglist picture didn't show the cross fence.

And there it is!!


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

I found a joint tech setup on ebay,
They made the first version of these. out of business now
However they are better made than Incra.
No support.
Just better.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Abthom said:


> I found a joint tech setup on ebay,
> They made the first version of these. out of business now
> However they are better made than Incra.
> No support.
> Just better.


Hi Bruce.

Joint tech are out of business for some years.

The story was, when Dad [who produced a great product and had fantastic customer service] died the two sons ran it into the ground......:sad:

The products surface on Ebay and Craigs List from time to time, but there is no customer service or spare parts available. Buyer beware.

If you have a good one, keep it.


----------

